# Mersey - Rae Tugboats



## rfj1001

Hi,

My first post. Am researching the Rae family who owned the Rae tug boats, many of which were named *garth.

Happy to receive any information.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

The first thing you need to know rfj, is that the name is spelled _Rea._
There are a few ex Rea skippers on the site, no doubt they will be happy to help.
Best Regards, 
Pat(Thumb)


----------



## Barrie Youde

What's in a name? Pronunciation, too.

I've always understood that the family pronounces the name Ree while every mariner calls them Ray. I might of course be wrong. It's a matter of Mersey folklore.


----------



## BillH

Barrie Youde said:


> What's in a name? Pronunciation, too.
> 
> I've always understood that the family pronounces the name Ree while every mariner calls them Ray. I might of course be wrong. It's a matter of Mersey folklore.


A book on their business development was published by the World Ship Society in 2000 called 'Cory Towage' by W. J. Harvey.

The original partnership trading title was R. & J. H. Rea. Based at Southampton initially, they spread to the Mersey and Bristol Channel ports creating numerous subsidiaries / associates. Rea Transport Co. Ltd; Rea Ltd, Rea Shipping Co. Ltd, R. & J. H. Rea Ltd to name but a few. London based Wm Cory & Son Ltd acquired the majority shareholding in 1918. Alfred Holt (Blue Funnel) was a large shareholder in the 1922 formed Rea Towing Co.Ltd, in Liverpool and when they acquired Wm. Cory & Son in 1972 gained control of the entire operation. By that time however the name Rea was only used on the Mersey with the Bristol Channel operation having been renamed Cory Ship Towage.


----------



## BillH

Barrie Youde said:


> What's in a name? Pronunciation, too.
> 
> I've always understood that the family pronounces the name Ree while every mariner calls them Ray. I might of course be wrong. It's a matter of Mersey folklore.


Barrie,

I think the pronunciation is open to interpretation and variation. As you rightly say, above I have over the years heard both versions although Ray has been the predominant but then, you also have the singer Chris Rea who pronounces it Ree ah and no doubt there are others.


----------



## Barrie Youde

Many thanks, Bill, for all.

I have known the pronunciation problem all my life:-

My name is Youde.
It rhymes with rude!

V best,

BY


----------



## notimetom

rfj1001 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My first post. Am researching the Rae family who owned the Rae tug boats, many of which were named *garth.
> 
> Happy to receive any information.


 Hi, my name is Tom Bennett. I was a crew member on various Rea Tugs, in the very early 60s, including Dongarth, Bangarth, Throstlegarth and finally the Hazelgarth. Oh happy days.


----------



## RayL

There was the awful tragedy that befell the Applegarth in 1960 when it was dragged and sunk by the ship it was meant to be towing. No survivors sadly.


----------

